# Add 2 hula hoops to your coffee



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Add 2 hula hoops to your coffee and "hey presto", you have an owl


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Hoo!


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

La Hoops


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That is both AMAZING and eerily spooky!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Expect it will taste ...... Interesting


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

What flavour ?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

h1udd said:


> What flavour ?


Salt and vinegar of course.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

This had me howling with laughter &#8230;&#8230; and I can see it sparking an internet phenomenon. I'm sure that I saw the image of the Virgin Mary in my espresso earlier.


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

You could win the internet with that picture, its stupendously good. Don't you dare ruin it by telling me it was 'shopped.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Someone already won the Internet with it - but it is pretty cool and bears repeating. Hoo-oo'd have thought it?


----------

